# Older AQHA mare



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

For 28yo, she is ALLOWED to have a weak looking back!! She looks very loved.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'd like to look that good when I get to her age (by comparison)!
Oh wait! I am close to her age (by comparison).


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

If a horse is aged and sound and still being used that is all the critique you need.

Conformation IMO is about a horse's longevity or use for a specific job. At 28 she has proven her soundness and longevity and if she is still being used, you KNOW the jobs she is good at. 

Nice horse.


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

**** @ the photobombing horse in the first pic!

I think she looks wonderful for being 28. I love her neck. She has a long back but as far as QH horses go, she's pretty decent. Mine is a train wreck! haha


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely comments. She really is a great horse. She just has a bit too much attitude in her old age. haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, only things about her that I can pick at are that she stands a little under herself and has a touch of a long back. Obviously not a big deal for her though, considering that she still looks this good! Long backs, if treated right, don't seem to make too much of a difference as far as aged soundness goes. Our 50 year old QH mare Delriah was built very much like your girl, and she stayed sound until less than a year before passing away, and even then she went sore from artheritis in her hocks, not her back!


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

Endiku said:


> yep, only things about her that I can pick at are that she stands a little under herself and has a touch of a long back. Obviously not a big deal for her though, considering that she still looks this good! Long backs, if treated right, don't seem to make too much of a difference as far as aged soundness goes. Our 50 year old QH mare Delriah was built very much like your girl, and she stayed sound until less than a year before passing away, and even then she went sore from artheritis in her hocks, not her back!


Wow, I'd like to think Sissy could make it to 50! She too, has a bit of arthritis in her hocks. Not too bad though. Just enough that she needs a joint supplement. Do you mind me asking how old was your mare before you retired her? Or was she still being ridden at that age?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks great for her age. That you are still using her is proof of her soundness.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

She's 28, she's sound, & she is in great shape.....kudos to you!


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

she looks awsome for her age! you have taken really good care of her


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She looks awesome!!!!!! You have done a great job of caring for her all these years! Yep....she's long backed and weak loined, but pat yourself on the back for keeping her maintained and going strong all these years.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

FaceTheMusic said:


> Wow, I'd like to think Sissy could make it to 50! She too, has a bit of arthritis in her hocks. Not too bad though. Just enough that she needs a joint supplement. Do you mind me asking how old was your mare before you retired her? Or was she still being ridden at that age?


That in itself is actually a long story xD we attempted to retire her in her mid 30s when we located her information and realized that she was MUCH older than the 'twenties' mare we had gotten as a beginners school horse, but she would have none of it! She quickly became depressed, lethargic, and suddenly acted as old as she was...as opposed to the rather hot 'go go go' mare that we had in our lessons. She would stare from her field and pace as she watched the lesson horses in the arena, and we finally realized that she WANTED to work, so we put her back. That crazy old mare worked right up into her 49th year, although she definitely did slow down considerably as time went by. I think she was pretty much done with the more strenuous trot-canter classes by 40, but she was helping us with our therapy program (walk-trot) and beginners lessons for years after that. I think she probably would have kept going until the very day that she died if it wasn't for the nerve damage that the artheritis in her hocks caused. She started tripping and a few weeks later she started to refuse to come into the arena. I honestly think she just knew she wasn't safe anymore. She died a few weeks later, happy, healthy, and just passed from age. She was definitely one of a kind.

What suppliment is your mare on? When Delriah's started getting worse, we did cold packs daily and she had Legend shots in her back hocks every 3 months. It worked wonders for her, though it is a bit expensive. Being able to move around at will really helped her too. We pastured her 24-7.


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

She is on a Glucosamine and MSM supplement right now. It does it's job and she almost never has any problems unless she has had to stay in her stall for a couple days because of bad weather. Like you mentioned moving around really helps. But I board her and my gelding and 24/7 turnout just isn't an option here. 
I'm sure that if her arthritis gets worse we'll find a stronger supplement or look in to injections.


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow for 28 she looks GREAT! like freaking great!!!!!!


----------

